# ثلاثة اسئلة فقط



## ساره (13 مارس 2007)

سلام جميعا اريد فقط ان اعرف بعض القصص التي ذكرت في العهد القديم و مدى صحتها، لقد قرأت تفسير و لكنني لم افهم كيف ان لخالق الانسان و الارض و السماء و الفضاء ان يصارع انسانا من خلقه ولو كان نبيا ( يعقوب) ثم اذا غلبه اشترط عليه ان يباركه كي لا يفضحه؟!! الا يقلل هذا من شأن الرب و هو رب الملكوت كله؟؟!!!
بالاضافة الى التركيز على اولاد اسرائيل و افضليتهم على باقي الامم
ايضا قصص الانبياء و ما ارتكبوه من كذب و خداع و طمع و حتى ممارسات زنى!! اليسوا هؤلاء الذين يجب ان نقتدي بهم فهم الانبياء افضل الناس، وان لم يكونوا افضل الناس فاذا لماذا اختيروا هم بالذات للكلام عن الرب و التبليغ عنه؟


----------



## Twin (13 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخت ساره*



			
				ساره;234649 قال:
			
		

> سلام جميعا اريد فقط ان اعرف بعض القصص التي ذكرت في العهد القديم و مدى صحتها،



*كلها بالتأكيد صحيحية يا أختي وثقي في هذا *​*
*


			
				ساره;234649 قال:
			
		

> لقد قرأت تفسير و لكنني لم افهم كيف ان لخالق الانسان و الارض و السماء و الفضاء ان يصارع انسانا من خلقه ولو كان نبيا ( يعقوب) ثم اذا غلبه اشترط عليه ان يباركه كي* لا يفضحه؟!! *الا يقلل هذا من شأن الرب و هو رب الملكوت كله؟؟!!!



*يفضحه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​*
**ما هذا يا أخت ساره *
*هذه الكلمة خاطئة جداً 

**وإن كنتي قرأتي تفاسير كما قلتي لما سألتي *
*لأننا سنجيبك كما فسر الأباء

*
*فياليتكي تحددي ما تريدين فهمه*​*
*


			
				ساره;234649 قال:
			
		

> بالاضافة الى التركيز على اولاد اسرائيل و افضليتهم على باقي الامم



*هذا لأنهم أختيار الله *
*وهذا ليس لبرهم الذاتي كما تعتقدين*
*فالله أختارهم من أجل الأباء الأولين "أبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب"*
*وأيضاً لأن الله نفسه كان سيأتي من نسل أبراهيم حينما يتجسد ويتأنس ويصير بشراً مثلنا فهو يهودي بحسب الجسد*

*ولكن بعد التجسد صار الكل وحد عند الله*
*5**لأَنَّ مُوسَى يَكْتُبُ فِي الْبِرِّ الَّذِي بِالنَّامُوسِ: إِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُهَا سَيَحْيَا بِهَا.6وَأَمَّا الْبِرُّ الَّذِي بِالإِيمَانِ فَيَقُولُ هَكَذَا: لاَ تَقُلْ فِي قَلْبِكَ مَنْ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ أَيْ لِيُحْدِرَ الْمَسِيحَ،7أَوْ مَنْ يَهْبِطُ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ؟ أَيْ لِيُصْعِدَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ8لَكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ؟ اَلْكَلِمَةُ قَرِيبَةٌ مِنْكَ فِي فَمِكَ وَفِي قَلْبِكَ أَيْ كَلِمَةُ الإِيمَانِ الَّتِي نَكْرِزُ بِهَا9لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ خَلَصْتَ. 10لأَنَّ الْقَلْبَ يُؤْمَنُ بِهِ لِلْبِرِّ وَالْفَمَ يُعْتَرَفُ بِهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ. 11لأَنَّ الْكِتَابَ يَقُولُ: كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُخْزَى. 12لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِيِّ وَالْيُونَانِيِّ لأَنَّ رَبّاً وَاحِداً لِلْجَمِيعِ غَنِيّاً لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِهِ. 13لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَخْلُصُ.* ​

*لأنه لافرق بين اليهودي واليوناني"الأممي" لأن رباً واحد للجميع

*​


			
				ساره;234649 قال:
			
		

> ايضا قصص الانبياء و ما ارتكبوه من كذب و خداع و طمع و حتى ممارسات زنى!! اليسوا هؤلاء الذين يجب ان نقتدي بهم فهم الانبياء افضل الناس، وان لم يكونوا افضل الناس فاذا لماذا اختيروا هم بالذات للكلام عن الرب و التبليغ عنه؟


*أختي

**قد أوضحت لكي هذه الفكرة مسبقاً*
*فالأنبياء والرسل بشر ولهم سقاطتهم واله لم يحجبها في
 كتابه المقدس*
*ليعلمنا أنه يعمل فينا مهما كان الحالة التي نحيا بها*
*وسؤال لكي *
*هل رأيتي أحداً منهم لم يتوب  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ؟؟؟؟ *
*داود الملك الذي زنا *
*ألأم يقل الكتاب أنه بكا ألم يقل أنه كان يبلل سريره بدموعه *
*فكان يبكي ليل نهار وكان يأكل خبزه بدموعه وتنهده*
*فالله يفعل معنا مهما كانت الحاله*
*وكما قيل ... *​*أن الله يختار جهلاء العالم ليخزي بهم الحكماء.*
*فعلي نفس النمط كان بالأولي أن يختار الحكماء ليعمل بهم*
*ولكن لكي تظهر قوة الله في العمل لأنه قال ...*
*قوتي في الضعف تكمل*
*وقال ....*​*ليقل الضعيف بطل أنا*
*فالله يعمل مهما كانت الحاله*
*والله لم يأتي ليدعو أبراراً للتوبه بل خطاه

*
*وكل هذا لم يقلل من شأن الله ...**حاشا

*​إِ*ذاً مَا هُوَ فَضْلُ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوْ مَا هُوَ نَفْعُ الْخِتَانِ؟2كَثِيرٌ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ! أَمَّا أَوَّلاً فَلأَنَّهُمُ اسْتُؤْمِنُوا عَلَى أَقْوَالِ اللهِ.3فَمَاذَا إِنْ كَانَ قَوْمٌ لَمْ يَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ؟ أَفَلَعَلَّ عَدَمَ أَمَانَتِهِمْ يُبْطِلُ أَمَانَةَ اللهِ؟4حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقاً وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِباً. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ

**فماذا إن كان قوم لم يكونوا أمناء*
*أفلعل عد أمانتهم يبطل أمانة الله ... **حاشا*
*بل ليكن الله صادقاً وكل إنسان كاذباً*​*
**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*
*

*


----------



## ساره (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الاجابات المقتضبة و التي تتضمن انفعالا انا لم اقصد اثارته، على العموم انا لن اتوقف في البحثث حقيقة ولكن لا اضن عن طريق هذا المنتدى سأبحث في الكتب ففيها اجد اجوبة على اسئلتي دون انفعالات او ردود افعال... ارجو لمن قرأ هذا ان يكتب لي بعض الكتب المفيدة في تفسير الكتاب المقدس بالعهدين القديم و الجديد او اي كتب مفيدة اخرى تشرح عن الديانة المسيحية


----------



## steven gerrard (14 مارس 2007)

اختى ساره

اذا نظرتى الى اعلى الصفحة هنا سوف تجدى رابط للكتاب المقدس ورابط لتفسيره

سلام ونعمة الرب فلتكن معكى​


----------



## Muhammad (15 مارس 2007)

*أريد أن أفهم شئ .. هل خالق السماوات والأرض لأشجارها بحيواناتها وحشراتها وجبالها تخيلو معى الجبال بلا .. حجم الكرة الأرضية بل الشمس وضوءها وحرها وحرارتها والقمر والكواكب والنجوم والمجرات والبحار والمحيطات والوحوش الذى خلق السم فى فم الثعبان دون أن يضره والذى يعلم كل شئ هل يعقل أن هذا يصارع مخلوق واحدا من خلقه ... أقول لك خالق الكواكب بما فيهم الأرض والمشترى
هل يمكن لهذا الإله أن يكتسب خواص الإنسان ويأكل ويشرب ويدخل الخلاء ؟؟؟ أقول خالق الشمس والمجرات كلها
هل يمكن لهذا الإله أن يتجسد فى هيئة انسان وتقول أن جسده كان سيكون من نسل إبراهيم
وهو من خلق ابراهيم بجسده وروحه وخلقك وخلق الناس جميعا
أيمكن أن يكون مدبر هذا الملكوت العظيم وحاكم هذا كله مسخر الرياح والأمطار أن يدخل خلاء ويصلب ويصارع انسيا من خلقه .... ألف علامة تعجب وأريد إجابة*


----------



## Twin (15 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخ *Muhammad



Muhammad قال:


> *أريد أن أفهم شئ .. هل خالق السماوات والأرض لأشجارها بحيواناتها وحشراتها وجبالها تخيلو معى الجبال بلا .. حجم الكرة الأرضية بل الشمس وضوءها وحرها وحرارتها والقمر والكواكب والنجوم والمجرات والبحار والمحيطات والوحوش الذى خلق السم فى فم الثعبان دون أن يضره والذى يعلم كل شئ هل يعقل أن هذا يصارع مخلوق واحدا من خلقه ... أقول لك خالق الكواكب بما فيهم الأرض والمشترى
> هل يمكن لهذا الإله أن يكتسب خواص الإنسان ويأكل ويشرب ويدخل الخلاء ؟؟؟ أقول خالق الشمس والمجرات كلها
> هل يمكن لهذا الإله أن يتجسد فى هيئة انسان وتقول أن جسده كان سيكون من نسل إبراهيم
> وهو من خلق ابراهيم بجسده وروحه وخلقك وخلق الناس جميعا
> أيمكن أن يكون مدبر هذا الملكوت العظيم وحاكم هذا كله مسخر الرياح والأمطار أن يدخل خلاء ويصلب ويصارع انسيا من خلقه .... ألف علامة تعجب وأريد إجابة*



*أتعتقد أنت ....*​*أن الله القادر علي كل هذا 
لا يسطتيع أن يكون ...؟*


*هل الله عاجز أن يفعل مثل هذه الأشياء .... **"حاشا"*

*ومادام الله قادر فلماذا نرفض نحن قدرته هذه*​*
**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (15 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخت ساره

*


ساره قال:


> شكرا على الاجابات المقتضبة و التي تتضمن انفعالا انا لم اقصد اثارته، على العموم انا لن اتوقف في البحثث حقيقة ولكن لا اضن عن طريق هذا المنتدى سأبحث في الكتب ففيها اجد اجوبة على اسئلتي دون انفعالات او ردود افعال... ارجو لمن قرأ هذا ان يكتب لي بعض الكتب المفيدة في تفسير الكتاب المقدس بالعهدين القديم و الجديد او اي كتب مفيدة اخرى تشرح عن الديانة المسيحية



*أختي

**صدقيني أنا لم أقصد ما قلتيه أنتي عن الأنفعلات*
*والله يعلم أنني لم أقصد ........صدقيني*

*وياأخت ساره أنا أستمتعت كثيراً في حديثي معكي *
*وإن كنت قد أخطأت أو خانني تعبيري وخانتني مشاعري ....فسامحيني*​*وأن أردتي أن....**تستمري معنا فهذا فخراً لنا*​*
**وأن أردتي الرحيل لتكملة بحثك عن الحقيقة فلتفعلي مادمتي ستبحثي بصدق**..........*
*ولكن سيكون هذا خسارة لنا أنكي رحلتي عنا*​*وعامة*
*أتمني أن تبقي معنا لنكمل ما قد بدأناه*​*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (15 مارس 2007)

*اللهــ جلَ في علاه يتجســــــــــد على شكــــــل إنســـــــــــان...!!

عجبــــــــــاًَ عُجاباً.,.,,,

ما هيــ حاجــــــــة اللهــ تعالــــــــى لأنــ يتجسد و يتشكل بشــــــــرا.,...

اللهــ أجل و أعلى مما تتوقعونــ... وتتخيلونــــ,,,,,,*


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 مارس 2007)

*اذا الله صرح عن نفسه ......

 نأتي و نقول هذل مقبول و ها لا يليق 

من هو الانسان ليناقش حكمة الله . 

"يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه. ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء" الرسالة الى اهل رومية 11: 33

الله الذي هو خلق العالم علمنا التواضع *


----------



## Muhammad (16 مارس 2007)

*أحنا مش بنقول اللى انتو بتقولو عليه يسوع اللى هو الهكم وحاش ان يكون الهنا مش بنقول انه يتجسد فبشر عشان حاجة أحنا بس بنوضحلكم ان احنا بنعظم ونجلل ونمجد ونقدس الهنا عن ذلك التشبيه
المفروض ان كلمة اله دى تتقال على أعظم حاجة ممكن تتخيلها والقدرة اللى ما بعدها قدرة شوفوا مين بيعظم الإله اكتر
تانى حاجة أنتو سبتو الموضوع كله ومسكتو فى التجسد ومعلقتوش على انه صارع يعقوب  وانه يدخل الخلاء .... وفوق ذلك كله يصلب جسده
ياريت تعلقوه على الجزء ده وسيبوكو من حتة الجسد دى خالص*


----------



## Muhammad (16 مارس 2007)

ياريت توين لو يعرف يجاوبنى يجاوبنى انا منتظر
أنا مش هتكلم فى الجسد بس وهقص الموضوع بس انا اتكلمت على الجسد هل يليق بإله أن يتجسد وذكرت بهل خالق البرق والرعد يصارع انسيا مثله ... فضلا عن تسخير برق على من يصارعه فيشقه نصفين أو هل هذا يليق بإله أم يدخل الخلاء ويقضى حاجته .... هل هذا يليق بإله ..... 
تدبر معنى إله بعيد عن العصبية


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 مارس 2007)

> ياريت توين لو يعرف يجاوبنى يجاوبنى انا منتظر
> أنا مش هتكلم فى الجسد بس وهقص الموضوع بس انا اتكلمت على الجسد هل يليق بإله أن يتجسد وذكرت بهل خالق البرق والرعد يصارع انسيا مثله ... فضلا عن تسخير برق على من يصارعه فيشقه نصفين أو هل هذا يليق بإله أم يدخل الخلاء ويقضى حاجته .... هل هذا يليق بإله .....
> تدبر معنى إله بعيد عن العصبية



فعــــــــلا هذه أسئلـــــــتة مهمة تحتاجــ لإجــــــــابة مقنعـــــة تحاكي العقل البشري 

لا الخيـــــــــــال ...


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 مارس 2007)

يعني انت تركت موضوع التجسد باكمله و تسال عن الخلاء

اذا كان يأكل ما المشكلة اذا دخل او لم يدخل

هل هذه العملية حرام ؟


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 مارس 2007)

> هل هذه العملية حرام ؟


*
هههههههه لا مش حرامــ ... ولكنـــ الا تنعوتنه بالإلهــ ... 

عمليــــة الأكل و الشربــ و دخول الخلاء و النومــ ... هذه العمليات لا تليقــ بالإلــــــه 

إنما تنتقصــ من ألوهيته .. لأنها تدل على أنه بشر حاجات جسمه الفسيولوجيه تحتاجــ لإشباعــ..!!!!

و هذا لا يليق إلا بالبشر تعالى رب البشر عن ذلكــ..,.*


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> *هههههههه لا مش حرامــ ... ولكنـــ الا تنعوتنه بالإلهــ ... *
> 
> *عمليــــة الأكل و الشربــ و دخول الخلاء و النومــ ... هذه العمليات لا تليقــ بالإلــــــه *
> 
> ...


 
الصفات هذه صفات ناسوتية و لا تعني ان الله هو الذي كان يتبرز و يستحم

الم يحن الوقت لتقرأوا بعض الشئ عن المسيحية قبل ان تسألوا اسئلة لا تمت لها بصلة؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 مارس 2007)

*السيد المسيح اخذ طبيعة انسانية تامة بكل توابعها الا امر واحد و معيب على البشر الا و هو الخطيئة 

ان اخذ الطبيعة البشرية لا يؤثر باي شكل على الاطلاق على الوهيته لانه القادر على كل شيئ*


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 مارس 2007)

> الصفات هذه صفات ناسوتية و لا تعني ان الله هو الذي كان يتبرز و يستحم[/quote
> 
> بصراحة بتضحكوا على حالكمــ بالحكيـــ.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Basilius (16 مارس 2007)

ياخوانالاهوت اللة لم يتحول الى طبيعة بشرية 
بل تجسد اي ظهر في الجسد ولم يكن هناك امتزاج او اختلاط  بين اللاهوت و الناسوت 
والناسوت هو جسدا بشريا عاديا جدا ولكن بدون خطية قط 
اتكلمنا في الموضوع دة مئات المرات 
تعالوا على انفسكم شوية و ابحثوا في المواضيع 
المشكلة انكم بتعتبروا عدم علمكم دة حجة علينا 
وبعدين يا اخويا المسلم المسيحية واضحة جدا 
اللة ذاتة لا ترى وروحة غير محدودة ويوجد في كل مكان بكامل ذاتة
من رايناة هو الجسد المتحد بة اللاهوت 
لان اللة ذاتة وروحة ليس لة جسدا ولا ساق ولا اعين ولا اي شىء 
هذا موجود في الاسلام فقط


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2007)

فراشة المنتدى قال:


> > شو ناسوتيه و ما ناسوتيهــ ... (( من الذي وضعــ هذه الصفــــــــاتــ في هذا الجسد اذا))
> >
> > معلش ماشيني على قد عقليــ
> > !
> ...


----------



## ساره (16 مارس 2007)

مساء الخير، لو سمحتو تركزوا على موضوع وفعلا قبل ما اي حد يتكلم و يبدأ بالاتهام  عليه اولا القراءة و محاولة الفهم و ليس فقط طرح اتهامات و اسئلة مكررة ومكررة و ليس من وراءها سوى الجدال العقيم، فيا ريت كل  المسلمين قبل ما يعينوا حالهم في الدعوة ان يقراوا و يفهموا دين و ثقافة من امامهم لان هذه الجدالات لن تؤدي الا الى المشاحنات التي تضيع الوقت وليس من وراءها اي فائدة، و المنتدى ملئ بجميع هذه الاسئلة فلتبحثوا عن اجوبتها فيها وان لم تفهموا جزئية معينة غير مكررة هنا فقط يحق لكم ان تسألوا لانكم لا تفيدون الاسلام و الدعوة و الحوار كما تظنون ....
و الاخ twin شكرا على الاهتمام و فعلا احرجتني بلطفك ، وشكرا للمنتدى على رابط التفسير الجميل بدات فيه بالقراءة، ولا ادري اشتريت كتابا اسمه "نجار واعظم" تأليف جوش ماكدويل، لا ادري ان قرأه احد يقول لي لاني لم افهم اشياء معينه فيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (16 مارس 2007)

> اطرحي موضوع مستقل و بلاش تشتيت المواضيع الاخرى رجاءا



ان شاء اللهــ 

شكرا على التنبيــــه 

*&^


----------



## Muhammad (16 مارس 2007)

إلى الأخت سارة فعلا كلامك صح كعموم بس الكلام اللى انتى بتقوليه ده لو كل واحد فحاله المسيحى فحاله والمسلم فحاله
لكن اللى بيحصل حاجة تانية .... أحنا أو أنا عن نفسى مش بعين نفسى فالدعوة وادعو الغير مسلمين لكن اللى بيحصل ان الغير مسلمين بينشؤا منتديات للتنصير وحركات تبشيرية وبينشؤا منتديات زى المنتدى ده مثلا عشان يشككوا المسلمين فى عقائدهم وفى يعطوا لهم شبهات قد تخرجهم من الإسلام ففى هذه الحالة لن أقف أشاهد ما يحدث عليا ان أجاهد وأدافع عن شبهات دينى الذى أعلم عنه لن انتظر حتى اتعلم دينهم حتى اعطيهم فيه الشبهات ولكن أدافع عن دينى وهل تعتقدى ان كلامك ده حد هيعمل بيه وان عملت بيه فعلا مع انى مش بدعو انا بدافع ... هم مش هيطلوا القاء الشبهات اللى انا وانتى المفروض نبقى جدار للإسلام عشان مينهشوش فيه
صدقينى المسألة خطيرة وربنا موضحها فى قوله(وَلَن تَرْضَى عَنكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلاَ النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ)
وقوله(َاحْذَرْهُمْ أَن يَفْتِنُوكَ عَن بَعْضِ مَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ إِلَيْكَ)
انظرى ماذا يقول الله (وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ)
أحنا لازم ننقذ الناس اللى بتعبد الله على حرف دى قبل ما تقع فعلا وتخسر الدنيا والاخرة وساعتها يتفتنوا عن دينهم ... انا زى ما قلتلك انا بدافع عن دينى وخايف على المسلمين غيرى وفنفس الوقت ممكن أدى شبهة بسيطة جدا بعلمى المحدود لكن أقل شئ انى أدافع
وأنصحك نصيحة أخ فى الله كمسلم بدل ما تجيبى كتاب جوش ماكدويل وأحنا فحاجة ان يكون فى مسلمين يدرسوا الكلام ده بس احنا فحاجة اننا نتقن ديننا الاول ونثبت أقدامنا فيه ونكون كحرس الحدود على دين الإسلام فأنا أفضل أن تقرأى كتاب عقيدة أهل السنة مثلا للشيخ ياسر برهامى أو محمد حسان او ابن باز بدلا من ذلك وعندما تشعرى بأنكى جندى فى حرس حدود الإسلام وتنقذى اخوانك وأخواتك من الذين يعبدون الله على حرف فعليك ولو بحوار عقيم إذا كان هذا العقم سيوقف مفسدة أكبر إذا تركنا البهة على مصرعيها فيدخل مسلم فيأخذ الشبهة ولا يجد حتى رد فيرتد على عقبيه
السلام عليكم


----------



## Muhammad (16 مارس 2007)

*


ساره قال:



			سلام جميعا اريد فقط ان اعرف بعض القصص التي ذكرت في العهد القديم و مدى صحتها، لقد قرأت تفسير و لكنني لم افهم كيف ان لخالق الانسان و الارض و السماء و الفضاء ان يصارع انسانا من خلقه ولو كان نبيا ( يعقوب) ثم اذا غلبه اشترط عليه ان يباركه كي لا يفضحه؟!! الا يقلل هذا من شأن الرب و هو رب الملكوت كله؟؟!!!
بالاضافة الى التركيز على اولاد اسرائيل و افضليتهم على باقي الامم
ايضا قصص الانبياء و ما ارتكبوه من كذب و خداع و طمع و حتى ممارسات زنى!! اليسوا هؤلاء الذين يجب ان نقتدي بهم فهم الانبياء افضل الناس، وان لم يكونوا افضل الناس فاذا لماذا اختيروا هم بالذات للكلام عن الرب و التبليغ عنه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إلى الأخت سارة فعلا كلامك صح كعموم بس الكلام اللى انتى بتقوليه ده لو كل واحد فحاله المسيحى فحاله والمسلم فحاله
لكن اللى بيحصل حاجة تانية .... أحنا أو أنا عن نفسى مش بعين نفسى فالدعوة وادعو الغير مسلمين لكن اللى بيحصل ان الغير مسلمين بينشؤا منتديات للتنصير وحركات تبشيرية وبينشؤا منتديات زى المنتدى ده مثلا عشان يشككوا المسلمين فى عقائدهم وفى يعطوا لهم شبهات قد تخرجهم من الإسلام ففى هذه الحالة لن أقف أشاهد ما يحدث عليا ان أجاهد وأدافع عن شبهات دينى الذى أعلم عنه لن انتظر حتى اتعلم دينهم حتى اعطيهم فيه الشبهات ولكن أدافع عن دينى وهل تعتقدى ان كلامك ده حد هيعمل بيه وان عملت بيه فعلا مع انى مش بدعو انا بدافع ... هم مش هيطلوا القاء الشبهات اللى انا وانتى المفروض نبقى جدار للإسلام عشان مينهشوش فيه
صدقينى المسألة خطيرة وربنا موضحها فى قوله(وَلَن تَرْضَى عَنكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلاَ النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ)
وقوله(َاحْذَرْهُمْ أَن يَفْتِنُوكَ عَن بَعْضِ مَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ إِلَيْكَ)انظرى ماذا يقول الله (وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ)أحنا لازم ننقذ الناس اللى بتعبد الله على حرف دى قبل ما تقع فعلا وتخسر الدنيا والاخرة وساعتها يتفتنوا عن دينهم ... انا زى ما قلتلك انا بدافع عن دينى وخايف على المسلمين غيرى وفنفس الوقت ممكن أدى شبهة بسيطة جدا بعلمى المحدود لكن أقل شئ انى أدافع
وأنصحك نصيحة أخ فى الله كمسلم بدل ما تجيبى كتاب جوش ماكدويل وأحنا فحاجة ان يكون فى مسلمين يدرسوا الكلام ده بس احنا فحاجة اننا نتقن ديننا الاول ونثبت أقدامنا فيه ونكون كحرس الحدود على دين الإسلام فأنا أفضل أن تقرأى كتاب عقيدة أهل السنة مثلا للشيخ ياسر برهامى أو محمد حسان او ابن باز بدلا من ذلك وعندما تشعرى بأنكى جندى فى حرس حدود الإسلام وتنقذى اخوانك وأخواتك من الذين يعبدون الله على حرف فعليك ولو بحوار عقيم إذا كان هذا العقم سيوقف مفسدة أكبر إذا تركنا البهة على مصرعيها فيدخل مسلم فيأخذ الشبهة ولا يجد حتى رد فيرتد على عقبيه
السلام عليكم*


----------



## Muhammad (16 مارس 2007)

*من الآخر عشان انتو تعبتونى
لما اتصلب روح القدس واللاهوت راحو فين .... كانو بيتصلبو مع الناسوت ؟؟ ولا ساب الناسوت يتصلب ومشى هو لحظة التصليب اللاهوت كان فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Raymond (17 مارس 2007)

Muhammad قال:


> *من الآخر عشان انتو تعبتونى
> لما اتصلب روح القدس واللاهوت راحو فين .... كانو بيتصلبو مع الناسوت ؟؟ ولا ساب الناسوت يتصلب ومشى هو لحظة التصليب اللاهوت كان فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت لحظة ... و قلتلك انه لا يضر اللاهوت ان يكون داخل الناسوت و قت الصلب ...

فالاتحاد بدون اختلاط او امتزاج ... كل منهم له خصائصه ...

اللاهوت لا يتعب و لا يموت ... الناسوت يتعب و يموت !!!*


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا محمد على كلامك و على غيرتك على الاسلام ، بس انا ما قلتش الكلام ده عشان انا اتبع ديانة معينة ولكن الموضوع اني قرأت كتير في المنتدى كتير حوارات و حسيت انه الاسلوب ده مش صحيح و كلامي من وجهة نظر موضوعية وحيادية وهذه نصيحة لك، فالدعوة يجب ان يتغير اسلوبها بتغير الظروف و بتغير الخصوم و اللي انا لاحظته انه تقريبا كل المسيحيين في المنتدى ناس مثقفين وفاهمين دينهم فاذا انت عايز تدعوا لازم يكون كلامك من نفس مستوى اللي قدامك( انا مش بتكلم عنك انا بقول بشكل عام)، يعني انا كان عندي صديق يعتبر نفسه داعية اسلامي ومن وجهة نظري كان يخرب اكتر مما يصلح(برضه مش بتكلم عنك) فلازم يحصل تجديد في الخطاب الديني و المحاورة، يعني انا كلامي من وجهة نظر مختلفة عنك بس ده رايي بشكل عام، وشكرا على نصيحتك بالنسبة للكتب انا رايحة اليوم اشتري كتب عن الاسلام بالاضافة الى القران


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

بعدين يا محمد زي ما المسلمين لهم حق في الدعوة الى دينهم والقاء الشبهات على الاديان الاخرى ايضا الاخرين لهم نفس هذا الحق، فالحريات و الحقوق محفوظة للجميع و ليس لفئة دون اخرى، ومش ممكن تنكر انه احيانا المسلمين بيكونوا استفزازيين وبيتكلموا بكلام ليس فيه ادنى احترام للاخرين وانت اكيد مر عليك امثلة لهم، فليس من حقنا ان نعاقب احدا قال كلاما هو نتيجة استفزاز  اخرين له و نتيجة غيرته على عقيدته و ديانته و ربه.... اليس كذلك.... لتفرض احترام دينك وعقيدتك على الناس وجب عليك ان تريهم ذلك من نفسك اولا....


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

اخر حاجة يا محمد ايه رايك بالشيخ محمد الغزالي هل تنصحني بشراء كتب له، لقد قرأت مرة زمان له كتاب اسمه جدد حياتك وقد اعجبني اسلوبه فما رايك وقد نصحني به صديقي الذي كلمتك عنه فما رايك ( لم اجده من ضمن من ذكرتهم) ؟ وشكرا


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*هااااااي أخوتي*​ *
بعد كثيراً من الكلام من شد وجذب
ومن جدال عقيم  

**هل نستطيع أن نكمل 
**
**وبعد أذن الكل
**أجعلونا نكمل ما بدأناه مع الأخت سارة


وأي شخص أياً كان 
يري في ذاته أنه يستطيع التواصل معنا بكل أحترام 
فليكون ونحن تحت أمره

**ولكن......*​*في موضوع مستقل له

فتح موضوع في هذا القسم سهل وليس له شروط

بس موضوع واحد 
مش 50 موضوع مرة واحد
وياريت يكون موضوع مفيد وهو أصلاً عايز يفهم مش يجادل بس

**الأخت سارة
**ممكن نكمل وياليتكي تضعي ما تريده في المشاركة القادمة*

*لتوضيح الصورة لنستطيع التواصل*​*
**الأخ **Muhammad**
**ممكن تكتب ما شئت في موضوع مستقل*​*
**وعلي فكرة
**أنا كنت سأحذف كل مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوع لولا رد الأخوة عليك*​*عامة أتمني أن تلتزم بلغة الحوار البناء ...... ولا للتشتيت

**وأخيراً*​*أي مشاركة مخالفة لسياق الموضوع ستحذف
وحتي أن كان رد عليها أحد الأخوة
**
وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

كلام سليم


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

واظن انه البداية كانت خطأ في الاسئلة الثلاثة التي طرحتها منذ البداية، واعترف لقد طرحتها قبل ان احاول ايجاد اجوبة لها فقد قرأت فقرة بسيطة عن موضوع المصارعة دون ان افهم وكان تهورا ان يكون طرحي بهذا الشكل، عندي استفسار بسيط يختلف عن ما مضى اظن من الافضل ان افتح فيه موضوعا جديدا...


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2007)

*لكي مطلق الحرية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخت سارة

*


ساره قال:


> واظن انه البداية كانت خطأ في الاسئلة الثلاثة التي طرحتها منذ البداية، واعترف لقد طرحتها قبل ان احاول ايجاد اجوبة لها فقد قرأت فقرة بسيطة عن موضوع المصارعة دون ان افهم وكان تهورا ان يكون طرحي بهذا الشكل، عندي استفسار بسيط يختلف عن ما مضى اظن من الافضل ان افتح فيه موضوعا جديدا...



*أأعتقد أنكي فهمتي ما أجبناكي عليه بخصوص بعض أسئلتك*​*عامة أن كنا وفقنا فيما مضي*
*وأردتي أنتي أن تستفسري عن شئ جديد*
*بعقلية جديدة متفتحة قارئة ...كما أوضحتي*

*فلنكمل هنا مادمتي أنتي طاحة الموضوع وقد أنتهينا من الذي مضي*​*ولكن*​*لكي مطلق الحرية *
*سواء أكملتي هنا أو قمتي بفتح سؤال جديد*

*فثقي أننا سنكون معكي*​*
** وليكون بركة* ​
*سلام ونعمة*​
*
*


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

لقد بدأت في هذا المنتدى فعلا في محاولة لايجاد اجوبة على اسئلة طالما سألت نفسي عنها، مؤكدة انني وللان لست اتبع نظاما او اعتقادا معينا ويقينا اصدق بوجود خالق لهذا الكون فالدنيا لم تخلق هكذا صدفة كما يقول لي البعض، ولكنني تهورت قليلا واتبعت طبعي الخاطئ...وهذا الكلام كله جديد علي فعلا عمري لم اعرض عقلي لهذه الاستفسارات فقد كنت احيا ظانة ان عقل الانسان هو اعظم مافي هذا الكون والسياسة كانت تملأ حياتي فعلا شغف كبير ولذا سؤالي يتعلق الى حد ما بذلك...
لماذا لم يعترف اليهود الذين كانوا في زمن المسيح به وما الذي منعهم من ذلك، الم يكن في التوراة ما يؤكد على ذلك؟ وهم نفسهم من كان السبب في الصلب اليس كذلك؟ ولماذا اصدر الفاتيكان منذ سنين قرارا بتبرئة اليهود من ذلك كله؟


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

اليس منطقيا ان يكون الفاتيكان ضد اليهود خصوصا اصرارهم الى الان على تكذيب دعوى يسوع بالالوهية؟ اليس كذلك؟


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

اخر شئ لقد شاهدت قبل فترة فيلم شيفرة دافنشي لا اعرف هل شاهده احد، اظن ان فيه اخطاء كثيرة تاريخية ، وما هي ردود الافعال على ذلك الفيلم عند المسيحيين؟؟ سؤالى هذا فقط للمعرفة او التعليق وليس مهما...فقط خطر على بالي الان


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2007)

ساره قال:


> اليس منطقيا ان يكون الفاتيكان ضد اليهود خصوصا اصرارهم الى الان على تكذيب دعوى يسوع بالالوهية؟ اليس كذلك؟


 
اخت سارة, معاداة الاخرين لنا و عدم موافقتهم لنا لا تعطينا الحق بمعاداتهم, فالسيد المسيح قال احبوا اعدائكم, و اليهود او حتى المسلمسن لا نعتبرهم اعداءك, و يكون الحساب بالتقدير ما هي المحبة التي نكنها للكل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2007)

ساره قال:


> اخر شئ لقد شاهدت قبل فترة فيلم شيفرة دافنشي لا اعرف هل شاهده احد، اظن ان فيه اخطاء كثيرة تاريخية ، وما هي ردود الافعال على ذلك الفيلم عند المسيحيين؟؟ سؤالى هذا فقط للمعرفة او التعليق وليس مهما...فقط خطر على بالي الان


 
انا شاهدت الفلم و لم اجد به ما يضر المسيحية بأي شئ, فكل ما موجود في الفلم مجرد نظريات بدون ادلة
و على اي حال, تم اصدار كتاب باللغة العربية للرد على كتاب شفرة دافنشي
لو حابة الرابط ممكن اضعه لك
سلام و نعمة


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

انا لم اقصد بقولي ضد اي ان يعاديهم او يحاربهم ولكن قصدت قرار الفاتيكان بتبرئة اليهود مما حصل قبل الفي سنة تقريبا، ولا ادري ان كان احد قرأ كتاب بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون وتركيز هؤلاء على ابناء الديانة المسيحية في افسادهم، ومع هذا يقر الفاتيكان بذلك؟
وساكون سعيدة اذا كتبت لي الرابط في التعليق على الفيلم، وشكرا على ذلك


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخت سارة

*


ساره قال:


> لقد بدأت في هذا المنتدى فعلا في محاولة لايجاد اجوبة على اسئلة طالما سألت نفسي عنها، مؤكدة انني وللان لست اتبع نظاما او اعتقادا معينا ويقينا اصدق بوجود خالق لهذا الكون فالدنيا لم تخلق هكذا صدفة كما يقول لي البعض، ولكنني تهورت قليلا واتبعت طبعي الخاطئ...وهذا الكلام كله جديد علي فعلا عمري لم اعرض عقلي لهذه الاستفسارات فقد كنت احيا ظانة ان عقل الانسان هو اعظم مافي هذا الكون والسياسة كانت تملأ حياتي فعلا شغف كبير ولذا سؤالي يتعلق الى حد ما بذلك...



*أستمري في البحث الصادق وثقي ...*
*أن الله لا ينسي تعب أي شخص أراد البحث عنه*​*
*


ساره قال:


> لماذا لم يعترف اليهود الذين كانوا في زمن المسيح به وما الذي منعهم من ذلك، الم يكن في التوراة ما يؤكد على ذلك؟ وهم نفسهم من كان السبب في الصلب اليس كذلك؟ ولماذا اصدر الفاتيكان منذ سنين قرارا بتبرئة اليهود من ذلك كله؟



*هذا شئ يعود لهم وهذه هي الخطة والتدبير الإلهي*​*
وكما قيل عن اليهود قبلاً عن عدم إيمانهم
*
14 *فَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا بَلْ صَلَّبُوا أَقْفِيَتَهُمْ كَأَقْفِيَةِ آبَائِهِمِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِالرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِمْ. * 
*فاليهود لم يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح لأنهم صلبوا أقفيتهم ...بمعني أنهم  لا يريدون أن يومنوا حتي لأنهم شعب لايفهم*​*وكما قيل عنهم ...*​ِ*أسْمَعِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَأَصْغِي أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْضُ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَتَكَلَّمُ: 
رَبَّيْتُ بَنِينَ وَنَشَّأْتُهُمْ أَمَّا هُمْ فَعَصُوا عَلَيَّ. 3اَلثَّوْرُ يَعْرِفُ قَانِيهِ وَالْحِمَارُ مِعْلَفَ صَاحِبِهِ أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ. 4وَيْلٌ لِلأُمَّةِ الْخَاطِئَةِ الشَّعْبِ الثَّقِيلِ الإِثْمِ نَسْلِ فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ أَوْلاَدِ مُفْسِدِينَ! تَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ اسْتَهَانُوا بِقُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ ارْتَدُّوا إِلَى وَرَاءٍ. 5عَلَى مَ تُضْرَبُونَ بَعْدُ؟ تَزْدَادُونَ زَيَغَاناً!*​*
**وحاجة تانية
**عدم أيمانهم كان من أجل تتميم الخلاص*
*لأنهم لو عرفوا أنه هو لما كانوا صلبوه*​* لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ

*


ساره قال:


> اليس منطقيا ان يكون الفاتيكان ضد اليهود خصوصا اصرارهم الى الان على تكذيب دعوى يسوع بالالوهية؟ اليس كذلك؟



*هذا منطقي فعلاً
ولكن لا نستطيع أن نجبر أحداً عن أرائه

**وكما قال الحبيب ماي روك *​


My Rock قال:


> اخت سارة, معاداة الاخرين لنا و عدم موافقتهم لنا لا تعطينا الحق بمعاداتهم, فالسيد المسيح قال احبوا اعدائكم, و اليهود او حتى المسلمين لا نعتبرهم اعداءك, و يكون الحساب بالتقدير ما هي المحبة التي نكنها للكل
> سلام و نعمة


*وعامة هذه أراء*​*ولكن مع كل هذا من المستحيل تبرأتهم من دم السيد المسيح

*


ساره قال:


> اخر شئ لقد شاهدت قبل فترة فيلم شيفرة دافنشي لا اعرف هل شاهده احد، اظن ان فيه اخطاء كثيرة تاريخية ، وما هي ردود الافعال على ذلك الفيلم عند المسيحيين؟؟ سؤالى هذا فقط للمعرفة او التعليق وليس مهما...فقط خطر على بالي الان



*أنا قد شاهدت الفلم
**وأعتقد أن الفلم كله يعبر عن وجهة نظر مؤلفه
فهو فلم تجاري وليس ديني وغير معترف به دينياً

ولكنه كفلم 
به أخطاء كثيرة تاريخية وعاقائدية وإيمانية

**وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## ساره (17 مارس 2007)

انا اظن ان الغرب يذهبون بعيدا في موضوع الحرية الدينية فلم اجد في هذا الفيلم سوى لامبالاة بمشاعر ملايين المسيحيين، وهذا ليس صائبا ابدا، كما ان عندهم جرأة كبيرة في التعامل مع المواضيع المتعلقة بالسيد المسيح وقد كنت اثني عليهم سابقا على هذا لكني الان ارى انه بات مستفزا جدا...
كنت قرأت مقالا في بريطانيا عن اتهامهم للكنيسة في القرون الوسطى وتفضيل الكاتب ان يقتصر نفوذ الكنيسة على حدود جدرانها وهو ما اعتبره خطا اليس كذلك؟
فلو اخطأت كنيسة في العصور الوسطى ليس علينا تعميم ذلك على باقي الكنائس الى الان!!!
يجب تفعيل دور دار العبادة في حياة الناس بشكل اكبر اليس كذلك


----------



## فراشة المنتدى (17 مارس 2007)

> انا لم اقصد بقولي ضد اي ان يعاديهم او يحاربهم ولكن قصدت قرار الفاتيكان بتبرئة اليهود مما حصل قبل الفي سنة تقريبا، ولا ادري ان كان احد قرأ كتاب بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون وتركيز هؤلاء على ابناء الديانة المسيحية في افسادهم، ومع هذا يقر الفاتيكان بذلك؟



*فعــــــــــــــــلا ... شيء غريـــــــــــــب!!!!!

سؤال ذكي اختي سارة *


----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2007)

ساره قال:


> وساكون سعيدة اذا كتبت لي الرابط في التعليق على الفيلم، وشكرا على ذلك


 
تفضلي الرابط
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Code-Exposed/The-Davinci-Hoax-000-index.html

و سنضيف الكتاب لموقعنا في المستقبل القريب
سلام و نعمة


----------

